# Finding Spanish Cedar...



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Other than Ed at Waxing Moon, are there any other places to find the stuff maybe Home Depot etc..


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't think Home Depot carries it. Rockler online sells it, and most local Woodcraft stores carry it.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

I did a decent amount of searching before I paid Forrest (Wineador) this was the cheapest I found
Spanish Cedar Hardwood - Bristol Valley Hardwoods

good selection of widths to


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

I got mine from rocklers online. check to see if there are any specialty lumber stores in your area? 

but heck i would go with cigar boxes because SC is definitely not cheap lol


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I managad to find Cedar but not Spanish Cedar..


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Spanish cedar is not in the true cedar family - it's a mahogany (I think I read here)


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

chasingstanley said:


> I managad to find Cedar but not Spanish Cedar..


Where?


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rockler - Search Results for 'spanish cedar'

Cedar Spanish Lining 1/4'' Lumber Shipped to You! Lowest Price, Highest Quality for your wood working needs from Woodworkers Source


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Where?


Lowes


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

chasingstanley said:


> Lowes


The big hardware stores don't carry it, they only have the aromatic cedar for closets and stuff. You have to get it from specialty hardwood stores and online places like the ones linked above.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can always find some on eBay too


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Lowes and Home Depot wont have it.
As a matter of fact the guys in Home depot by me didnt even know what Spanish Cedar was.
Like I mentioned earlier, I have not seen anyone cheaper then these guys
Spanish Cedar Hardwood - Bristol Valley Hardwoods
$4.50 a sq ft for 1/4'


----------

